# Harnesses



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Well most of you know me and know I hava a lot of medical issues. And I substituent making harnesses ,flys and jigs and things for fishing and hunting when Im sick. I can also get bother some posting a lot of questions about ideas and things. Brain storming to say. So thought Id move it here and see if any one likes to also. 

Subject in my mine this time are doing trolling harnesses. I am over thinking I know but like to do that once in a while. 
ok here it is.
Subject
Trolling harnesses

Place 
Lake Erie

Thoughts on 
Colors
Blades and sizes
Leaders,one piece or separate
hook sizes and types
Harness material or line
as you see it just basic and willing to discuss any thing. I also want to talk about painting blades and learn the basics on air brushing patterns. I do powder painting but havent tried a air brush.
So lets see if i get more interest here.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I have made my harnesses for Mosquito & Pymy, but now fish Lake Tomahawk almost exclusively. It's just easy when the boat dock is in my backyard.

Here my harnesses mostly catch walleyes, bass & crappies, but also an occasional channel catfish.

I probably tie mine a bit lighter than a Lake Erie harness. I use 8 -10 lb line to tie them on. Instead of a loop, I use a swivel on the front end. This can be tied directly to the ishing line, or if the fishing line has a snap swivel it can be snapped onto it. The swivels help prevent line twist.

Sometimes I use 2 hooks and sometimes just 1. Spinner blades and beads are whatever combination I think will catch fish. Sometimes I get too exotic and I think those crazy combinations do poorly.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

Thoughts on:

Colors: I prefer combinations of green, gold, and chartruese.. I do make some with red/purple, but seem to get more/better walleyes on green. I even use green cranks in the fall.

Blades and sizes: I'm not sure of the sizes, I just know them when I see them. Usually I use Colorado blades, but sometimes use Indiana blades if I'm trolling faster. Again I prefer greens and golds. I do like the Baitfish style from Northland tackle. I like their quick change clevises too, so that gives a lot of flexability as to the blades you use.

Leaders,one piece or separate: I've always tied them as one piece, but I'm thinking about trying to make each component, sort of modular if you will. A 3 hook snell, then a bead and clevis, then tie on a leader. I think that would give me greater flexability as to color combos, as well as better storage options. I'm just not sure how I would attach each piece to the others. As it is now, if I snag up and break off the last hook or two, I have to either snell on more hooks, or swith out for a new harness. That's not that big a deal, but, it gets a little problematic making a new harness while getting rocked by waves.

hook sizes and types: I use a number 2 Gamakatsu octipuss hooks.

Harness material or line: 20lb Seaguar florocarbon.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey iper
i dont tie my own leaders but i do know what i like. all the harnesses i have is tandem blades, i guess that says something,LOL. i have been having gale force tackle do most of my harnsses. i dont get any leader at all put on them, just long enough to make the harness, then i just add the floroleader as i use them. much easier to store with no leder. i just keep a spool of 20# seaguar leader in my box.

i like willow leaf but i like coloados the best. anything purple, then i like oddball colors. blacks with purple dots and black with chartruise dots. and i likethe nuclear green. i,ll try just about anything with hot pink.
sherman


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I use to tie the 6 foot harnesses. But find they coil when stored. So now I tie them to fit my box about 11 inches I believe. I also use 20 lb stren xt for stiffness or 40 lb coated stainless. Then we make 6 foot 20 lb leaders. Going to start using 40lb mono or steal and 50 lb line. The stiffer wire and storing straight makes harnesses run better and smoother. Leaders we wrap on a six inch storage \piece. Works nice. I'm also using tandem blades in # 5-8 Blades and Tandem 1 and 2 octopus hooks.Larger beads and clevises that allow blade changes. So I tie different colored beaded harnesses with no blades. Then make combo of colors we want right when we need them. Every thing harness,leader and rod have swivels and clips. Getting my paint booth ready, using a small nail hammer compressor with a tank. Setting up regulator and headers now. And also have two guns. Been buying blank spoons and blades. My never learn real good but im sure having fun. LOL By the way Ive located spoons and spinner blades for 21 cents and up. Received 100 blades yesterday and they look great.


----------

